# I.M.F / World Bank 2011 annual meeting SCHEDULE



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.imf.org/external/AM/2011/schedule.htm

In this link, there is the schedule for the 2011 annual meeting of the World Bank Group and the International Monetary Fund.

P.S.
Don't Forget Your Molotov !


----------

